# Vestir zapatos



## bmascarenas

¿Hay regiones / países hispanoparlantes donde se utilice "vestir" cuando hablan de llevar zapatos? 

Actualmente estudio italiano en español utilizando Duolingo.  La palabra _indossare_ significa vestir, y también significa calzar / llevar zapatos. No acepta como traducción ni llevar ni calzar aunque se refiere a zapatos. No sé si es un error o si hay hispanohablantes que dicen "vestir zapatos".  
La frase de la lección es : No puedes vestir esos zapatos esta noche. _ (Non puoi indossare quelle scarpe stasera) _
No he oído nunca este uso de la palabra vestir, pero no tengo mucha experiencia con el español de Sudamérica.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bmascarenas said:


> (Non puoi indossare quelle scarpe stasera


También podrías decir_ mettere, infilare, calzare _(éste último suena un poco formal). Además, _le scarpe si portano_ (llevar zapatos)
A ver qué te dirán los hispanohablantes con respecto a tu pregunta.


----------



## Agró

Olaszinhok said:


> También podrías decir_ mettere, infilare, calzare _(éste último suena un poco formal). Además, _le scarpe si portano_ (llevar zapatos)
> A ver qué te dirán *dicen *los hispanohablantes con respecto a tu pregunta.


No puedes *llevar/ponerte *esos zapatos.

Vestir, aquí en mi zona, sería muy, muy raro.


----------



## bmascarenas

¡Sí! Llevar es el verbo más común en este caso, creo yo.  La insistencia de Duolingo utilizar "vestir" con zapatos es lo que es curioso.


----------



## jilar

_Vestir zapatos_ a mí también me suena raro.

Pero hay quien lo usa. Hay resultados de, por ejemplo, "vestía unos zapatos". Aunque "llevaba unos zapatos" aporta 4 veces más resultados.


----------



## rino delbello

Hola,  ¿En lugar de '' *llevar zapatos *'' no se puede utilizar también '' *usar zapatos* ''? ¿Sería correcto o ''usar'' se utiliza sólo para la ropa? ¿Y sobretodo es común '' *usar zapatos* '' ?


----------



## jilar

rino delbello said:


> Hola,  ¿En lugar de '' *llevar zapatos *'' no se puede utilizar también '' *usar zapatos* ''? ¿Sería correcto o ''usar'' se utiliza sólo para la ropa? ¿Y sobretodo es común '' *usar zapatos* '' ?


Depende de lo que quieras decir realmente.
_Usar_ aporta un matiz diferente al de llevarlos (puestos).

Yo ahora mismo llevo puestas unas zapatillas, pues estoy en casa, pero puedo decir que en mi trabajo (cuando estoy trabajando) uso un calzado especial.

O decir que los escaladores, hace 100 años, usaban botas con clavos.

Pero en la frase que origina este hilo, yo ante:
-No puedes usar esos zapatos.

Da a entender que los zapatos no son míos, y por eso no los puedo usar.

Con el añadido de "esta noche" sería de lo más extraño. ¿Qué pasa, que esta noche los va a usar otra persona o qué?


----------



## rino delbello

Vale, ¿Y con la ropa se usa llevar o usar?  ¿Por ejemplo se dice '' estoy usando una camiseta '' o '' estoy llevando una camiseta '' ?


----------



## jilar

Plantéame una situación concreta y muéstrame una frase completa.
Para que te hagas una idea de lo que te pido, yo cuando estoy viendo la tele, por ejemplo, sin nadie más, no suelto ninguna frase como:
-Estoy llevando/usando una camisa.

Ni aunque haya gente que me pueda oír, pues me tomarían por loco.


----------



## rino delbello

Esto es el ejemplo : ¿Te gusta esta camiseta lisa que estoy usando?


----------



## jilar

Lo puedes decir, perfectamente.

Pero, para mí, más natural sería decir:
...que llevo?

O incluso sin nada más que:
¿Te gusta esta camiseta (lisa)?

Se supone que a quien le preguntas te está viendo, y debe ver perfectamente lo que llevas puesto, ¿no?


----------



## rino delbello

Vale, muchas gracias jilar


----------



## lagartija68

Por acá, decimos "tener puestos", "usar", "ponerse".

Calzar en el habla cotidiana se usa para el tamaña del zapato:
_¿Cuánto calzás? Calzo 44._



rino delbello said:


> ¿Te gusta esta camiseta lisa que estoy usando?



¿Te gusta esta camiseta que tengo puesta?


----------



## rino delbello

Muchas gracias lagartija68.


----------

